# D850 a Baby Nikon D5: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup



## ahsanford (Aug 1, 2017)

Seems like the D850 is not a D810 replacement, but a new fancier price point _above_ the D810 (or the D850 would take the top spot and the D810 would walk down in pricing a la the 5D3 in recent years):

https://petapixel.com/2017/07/31/nikon-d850-will-baby-nikon-d5-reports-say/

https://nikonrumors.com/2017/07/31/the-nikon-d850-is-the-baby-nikon-d5-camera.aspx/#more-114369

If this rumor is true, both this and the Sony A99 II will be non-gripped FF cameras with more than _twice_ the (MP x fps) throughput of the 5D4. 

- A


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 1, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*

some comments in the PP thread are quite revealing ;D

"...Canon better release a 6D Mark III soon. With everything they messed up with the 6D Mark II, this camera is gonna roast them hands down. Even 5D Mark IV should better dress warmly, cause winter's coming..."
oh, Schweppes.. Canon is in trouble.. again..  

https://petapixel.com/2017/07/31/nikon-d850-will-baby-nikon-d5-reports-say/#comment-3445894407


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Aug 1, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*

They forgot to give one of the most important feature number.

How many oil splatters on sensor per shutter actuation this new camera will be capable of.  ;D


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 1, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*

I have a hunch that this one won't have a stellar DR either.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 1, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



Photorex said:


> They forgot to give one of the most important feature number.
> 
> How many oil splatters on sensor per shutter actuation this new camera will be capable of.  ;D



If this D850 camera materializes with these specs, Canonites won't be laughing that hard. 

It's easy to blow off a 42 MP x 12 fps showcar of an A99 II rig because (a) it's Sony, (b) it's A mount and (b) SLTs aren't for everyone. But a Nikon rig spec'd like listed in the title + FX mount + surely 4K and other goodies will compete with the 5DS crowd *and* the 5D4 crowd. 

Sony has put down a real 'marker' of a product down three times now:


A7R II - nearly everything in one package (4K, IBIS, that great BSI sensor, high resolution, etc.)

A99 II - a 12 fps A7R II, effectively

A9 - a beast mode product (...that might be overly reliant on an electronic shutter and certainly lacks lenses for the sports/wildlife work it would be best suited for, but still.)


..._but Nikon has only had great sensors_ (and you could argue better AF spread for an SLR) in its bodies to date. The D5 does not comprehensively leapfrog the 1DX2, and the D500 (for all its base ISO DR and 4K) is still a 20 MP x 10 fps rig that the 7D2 sells just fine against. Both the D5/D500 are fine products, but they don't have giggleworthy topline specs that mop the floor with Canon (unless you count completely BS/useless ISO limits).

But a Nikon D850 with the rumored specs would be like if Sony'd release an A7R III or A99 III _with Nikon photographic know-how, Nikon controls/handling, Nikon AF, and the entire Nikkor portfolio working natively_. In a sense, you could argue a D850 with those specs would represent the best of Sony's tech with the best of Nikon's know-how, and then the term 'the competition' takes on a completely different feel.

That's why I think this -- if it comes to pass as spec'd in this rumor -- would be a pretty serious shot across the bow for some professionals. Want speed? Want high resolution? Want 4K? Want great base ISO DR? Want a tilty-flippy? Yes to all counts.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 1, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



Sharlin said:


> I have a hunch that this one won't have a stellar DR either.



It's a lot of data to move, yes. One has to wonder.

But the A99 II (42 MP x 12 fps) did nearly as well as it's A7R II predecessor for DR -- it just fared less well in higher ISO due to the SLT blocking 2/3 of a stop of light. So it's possible to get staggering (> 400 MP/s) throughput without torching base ISO DR. We're just not sure if Nikon knows how to do it.

- A


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 1, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



ahsanford said:


> If this D850 camera materializes with these specs, Canonites won't be laughing that hard.
> 
> It's easy to blow off a 42 MP x 12 fps showcar of an A99 II rig because (a) it's Sony, (b) it's A mount and (b) SLTs aren't for everyone. But a Nikon rig spec'd like listed in the title + FX mount + surely 4K and other goodies will compete with the 5DS crowd *and* the 5D4 crowd.
> 
> ...



Yes but... we will see. Rumors are very, very often inflated (see every Apple release ever) followed by a more realistic release (of course the second iPad will have retina!). Or endless manufacturing issues due to complexity, supply issues due to unwillingness or inability to produce arbitrary numbers of the product at price point, or, yes, quality issues due to cutting corners to try to make the thing profitably with all the features. Rumors are cheap. Remember we all assumed the 6D2 was going to get a better sensor than it did, and possibly 4k.

Let Nikon get such a beast out, prove it works, and be able to make money on it. If that happens, Canon will need to scramble, yes.

I have my doubts that Nikon will be able to put a D850 like this in many hands and make a bunch of money without issues.


----------



## Eldar (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*

http://thenewcamera.com/nikon-d850-full-specification-leaked/


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



Eldar said:


> http://thenewcamera.com/nikon-d850-full-specification-leaked/



Thx. So it will be 46 MP x _*8*_ fps with the D5 AF system. 

- A


----------



## BillB (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



ahsanford said:


> Photorex said:
> 
> 
> > They forgot to give one of the most important feature number.
> ...



We shall see. A high end everything for everybody strategy while promising competitive pricing is great for fantasy spec tizzies. Beyond the challenge of actually pulling the rabbit out of the hat, there is the question of who is going to buy it even if it performs as advertised and DPR does its usual. 5DSR owners? 5DIV owners? 1D owners? Video shooters? Sony shooters? The Fuji crew? The supposed 850 is pretty high up the food chain to get a lot of people to switch systems.


----------



## snoke (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



ahsanford said:


> Seems like the D850 is not a D810 replacement, but a new fancier price point _above_ the D810 (or the D850 would take the top spot and the D810 would walk down in pricing a la the 5D3 in recent years):



This make sense. Allow Nikon better position for D750 & D610.

Nikon have 4 FF DSLR: DX, D8XX, D7XX, D6XX.

If D850 get 46MP, D750 get 36MP and D620 get 2xMP?

If D850 price move up, D750 have more room. D750 more MP, better AF and cheaper vs 5D4?


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



BillB said:


> We shall see. A high end everything for everybody strategy while promising competitive pricing is great for fantasy spec tizzies. Beyond the challenge of actually pulling the rabbit out of the hat, there is the question of who is going to buy it even if it performs as advertised and DPR does its usual. 5DSR owners? 5DIV owners? 1D owners? Video shooters? Sony shooters? The Fuji crew? The supposed 850 is pretty high up the food chain to get a lot of people to switch systems.



I doubt it will get Sony shooters moving across unless they want an improvement for sports/wildlife while keeping their Sony for everything else. 
I always imagine the Fuji owners as a group who buy into Fuji for things that don't really overlap with what DSLR does well so are less likely to buy into this. Rather like people liking the idiosyncracies of Pentax. I may well be wrong with that an happy to be corrected. 
But his sounds like a system where a Canon user at a crossroads with their photography and own 6D or 80D thinking 'I really want to get into [area] seriously' and may well be in a position to sell their gear and move across without too much of a hit. I am not sure owners of 5DIV/1Dx would be willing to do that as often.

I think system switching is overplayed. If I were to buy the 5DIV I would look at the D850 a tad enviously with those specs, but as my main interest is with the 1Dx2 and neither the D850 nor the D5 are so superior to that camera as to make it worth the hassle of switching the body and (more importantly) all the lenses.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



ahsanford said:


> Photorex said:
> 
> 
> > They forgot to give one of the most important feature number.
> ...



I dunno. The D800 was around for a while before the 5Ds(R) came out, and some people were very vocal that the lack of a real Canon competitor was harming/would harm them. But it didn't really dent Canon's position.

And why is everyone (here at least) always so positive about Nikon and Sony rumours/potential releases? Like everything they want will definitely come true with no compromises or problems (not from you ahsanford, but the general tone).

For what I do, I'd love more MP and more speed, but I suspect Canon will come out with a 5Ds(R) successor at some point in a year or two and it'll have at least more of one, if not both.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



scyrene said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Photorex said:
> ...



I asked the same thing, btw.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



LonelyBoy said:


> I asked the same thing, btw.



Sorry! I lose track sometimes


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 3, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*

I'm hoping that the camera is successful, but I bought a D800 when there was all the hoopla, and also bought some high end Nikon lenses to go with it. It was a disappointment as were the lenses. 

Since that experience, I've been very pessimistic about buying a camera based on specifications, and even reviewers that use a camera differently than me, because they all missed a big issue for me, the live view tethering was just a bad joke. The lenses all had horrible CA's, but the camera did have high DR, but not high enough to save most high DR scenes. I did manage to take advantage of the ability to raise shadows greatly one time, and that worked well. As a camera for all around low ISO use, it did a great job, but in low light, it was noisy, and no usable tethering. Now, I see D810's going for $800 used.


----------



## dak723 (Aug 3, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*

Why should we not hope this camera does well? This isn't sports and the standings are essentially irrelevant as long as all the "teams" do well enough and stay competitive. I couldn't care less if Nikon sells more cameras than Canon. It won't matter to me or anyone else on this forum (unless you happen to be a Canon shareholder). All these "my camera is better than your camera" or "my brand sells more cameras than your brand" are so ridiculous. Who cares?

Now, Red Sox vs. Yankees or Dodgers vs. Giants - that's serious business!


----------



## Jopa (Aug 3, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



SecureGSM said:


> some comments in the PP thread are quite revealing ;D
> 
> "...Canon better release a 6D Mark III soon. With everything they messed up with the 6D Mark II, this camera is gonna roast them hands down. Even 5D Mark IV should better dress warmly, cause winter's coming..."
> oh, Schweppes.. Canon is in trouble.. again..
> ...



It's not too late! Even without hurting sales of the existing Canon cameras. Simple answer - a 5DsR II. 50Mpx, on-sensor ADC, 8 fps, 4k, $4k, maybe even up to $4.5k (for the illuminated buttons LOL).


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 3, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



Jopa said:


> It's not too late! Even without hurting sales of the existing Canon cameras. Simple answer - a 5DsR II. 50Mpx, on-sensor ADC, 8 fps, 4k, $4k, maybe even up to $4.5k (for the illuminated buttons LOL).



50 x 8 = 400 MP/s. That's more throughput than a 1DX2. Not happening until the 1-series is given that kind of throughput. The 1-series has always had the most throughput in the Canon line since... what, the 1D4?

- A


----------



## snoke (Aug 3, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Now, I see D810's going for $800 used.



Good price for buyer. URL?


----------



## Jopa (Aug 3, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



ahsanford said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > It's not too late! Even without hurting sales of the existing Canon cameras. Simple answer - a 5DsR II. 50Mpx, on-sensor ADC, 8 fps, 4k, $4k, maybe even up to $4.5k (for the illuminated buttons LOL).
> ...



Depends on how they position it (price point). I doubt the rumors are correct, but if Nikon really makes the d850 46 x 8fps, it will also surpass the D5 throughput significantly. I doubt this will change demand for the sports shooters since they care more about actual fps and won't mess with large slow-to-process files. Birders - maybe.
If Canon puts a high-res sensor in a 1d body (remember the old talk in a different thread), they can easily charge whatever they want plus it won't be any competition to the 1dx2 as well if they keep lower fps. Let's call it 1DsR


----------



## Jopa (Aug 3, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



snoke said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Now, I see D810's going for $800 used.
> ...



Not a Nikon shooter, but at this price point I'll buy two. Just kidding, one. And the magnificent 105/1.4.


----------



## tron (Aug 3, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



Jopa said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Jopa said:
> ...


They do not clarify whether the 8fps apply to full frame mode or to crop only. The wording is up to 8fps which can have various meanings. But even if it is for crop only birders will be interested...


----------



## OSOK (Aug 23, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*

Even if it is DX for 9 fps that is fantastic as this is just 1 frame slower than a D500 or 7D2 and the megapixels will be about the same. It's like having a built in D500. Nikon has the advantage in that you can actually mount and use DX lenses on their FX bodies. That is handy to make use of lesser expensive telephoto lenses. 

If it's full FX @ 9fps then Nikon would not have leap frogged Canon, but left them in the dust! If these specs hold out to be true tomorrow - the D850 makes the 5D4 antiquated. Worse, it will make the industry wonder why Canon even bothered releasing it. Even short 5 megapixels to the 5DSR, the newer and better sensor will have more Dynamic Range and better noise handling, and that's aside from the faster frame rate, better AF and other features. Better noise handling means sharper more detailed images because noise reduction will mitigate the 5DSR resolution advantage.

Nikon is targeting both the 5D4 and the 5DSR lines with a single "do all" camera where you can have your cake and eat it. And to sweeten the deal, they are also giving it basic sports camera speed. This targets the 7D2 and even their own D500 with the exception of the endless buffer of the D500. 

Price is the big question. If it doesn't cost as much as a full frame and dx sports camera combined, it will be a huge winner. The other question will be their quality control. After so many releases that had problems, the market will be less tolerant of Nikon botching this one up. D850 is fully loaded, almost too good to be true.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 23, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



OSOK said:


> Even if it is DX for 9 fps that is fantastic as this is just 1 frame slower than a D500 or 7D2 and the megapixels will be about the same. It's like having a built in D500. Nikon has the advantage in that you can actually mount and use DX lenses on their FX bodies. That is handy to make use of lesser expensive telephoto lenses.
> 
> If it's full FX @ 9fps then Nikon would not have leap frogged Canon, but left them in the dust! If these specs hold out to be true tomorrow - the D850 makes the 5D4 antiquated. Worse, it will make the industry wonder why Canon even bothered releasing it. Even short 5 megapixels to the 5DSR, the newer and better sensor will have more Dynamic Range and better noise handling, and that's aside from the faster frame rate, better AF and other features. Better noise handling means sharper more detailed images because noise reduction will mitigate the 5DSR resolution advantage.
> 
> ...



That sounds like a a script you give to your partner to read to you on a romantic date to get you 'in the mood'.


----------



## Jopa (Aug 23, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



OSOK said:


> Even if it is DX for 9 fps that is fantastic as this is just 1 frame slower than a D500 or 7D2 and the megapixels will be about the same. It's like having a built in D500. Nikon has the advantage in that you can actually mount and use DX lenses on their FX bodies. That is handy to make use of lesser expensive telephoto lenses.
> 
> If it's full FX @ 9fps then Nikon would not have leap frogged Canon, but left them in the dust! If these specs hold out to be true tomorrow - the D850 makes the 5D4 antiquated. Worse, it will make the industry wonder why Canon even bothered releasing it. Even short 5 megapixels to the 5DSR, the newer and better sensor will have more Dynamic Range and better noise handling, and that's aside from the faster frame rate, better AF and other features. Better noise handling means sharper more detailed images because noise reduction will mitigate the 5DSR resolution advantage.
> 
> ...



Dear canon troll, do you realize that the 5DsR existed since June 2015 and it's a 2+ years old camera?


----------



## OSOK (Aug 25, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*

Turns out it is better than I expected. The 9 FPS is not DX. It's full FX.

The downside is, it is a $4,200 camera if you want 9 FPS. $3,300 if you want 7 fps. Still nice to have the choice in one single body. $900 more is 1/2 the price of a D500. And you get a vertical grip out of it and more battery life.

$150 for the battery
$400 for the grip
$370 for the charger

45 Megapixels at 9 FPS full-frame is simply amazing.


----------



## Talys (Aug 30, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



OSOK said:


> Even if it is DX for 9 fps that is fantastic as this is just 1 frame slower than a D500 or 7D2 and the megapixels will be about the same. It's like having a built in D500. Nikon has the advantage in that you can actually mount and use DX lenses on their FX bodies. That is handy to make use of lesser expensive telephoto lenses.



I think that sounds better than it actually is. Why would someone spend that much money on a body, to have vignetting and the IQ of a consumer grade lens? And really, are there any DX telephoto lenses you'd want to mount on an D850? I'm not really intimately familiar with them anymore, but I just can't imagine that to be a thing, to stick a $200 telephoto lens onto a $3000 body.

You'd do better the other way around, sticking a $3000 telephoto lens onto a $200 body.


----------



## OSOK (Aug 30, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*

It wouldn't be the main purpose to buy this camera to use DX lenses. But it is a nice option to have. Unlike Canon, you can buy a $500 18-200. It is great? No. But it's pretty good for a do-all travel lens. It's a lot smaller than dedicated FX lenses in these focal lengths.

20MP, 7-9fps, DX 18-200 is at least as good as anything you'll get on a D7200, D7500 or even a D500.

I really like that flexibility. For out and about informal, nonpro stuff - 20MP is plenty as is the IQ, and the convenience of 1 lens to cover everything I need is awesome. 

Nice not having to buy another body just to get better than cell phone pictures. Also, nice not having to carry around huge, expensive FX lenses to get the same coverage.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 30, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*

It holds not attraction for me at all.
If I was that bothered about size, I would not be toting the D850 in the first place.


----------



## OSOK (Aug 30, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*

Several Canon owners I know are ready to jump ship and go to Nikon.

You will benefit by the increase in discount priced used Canon gear.

D850 is a game changer. Canon has painted themselves into a corner. If they make the 5DSR mark II anywhere near competitive to the D850, they will have killed the 5D Mark IV. The 5D4 is less than a year old, so isn't ready for an update for quite a long time. 

Canon has to choose, improve the 5DSR at the expense of the 5D4, or protect both lines at the expense of leaving Nikon as having the best $3,000 class DSLR. New users aren't going to be too keen on having multiple-body solutions from Canon at vastly increased costs.

Time will tell.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 30, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



OSOK said:


> Several Canon owners I know are ready to jump ship and go to Nikon.
> 
> You will benefit by the increase in discount priced used Canon gear.
> 
> ...



How is the D850 a 'game changer'?
How have Canon 'painted themselves into a corner'?
It seems to me you are spouting phrases that sound intelligent to you but are in fact quite meaningless.


----------



## CanonGuy (Aug 30, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



Photorex said:


> They forgot to give one of the most important feature number.
> 
> How many oil splatters on sensor per shutter actuation this new camera will be capable of.  ;D



I know some tunnel visioned fanboys will mention about recall citing shutter issue of D750. To you Sir, Nikon released D5, D500, D7500, D5600, D3400 etc. after D750. So I think they sorted their QC issue. And to add, Canon released a service advisory for their super popular 50mm 1.4. So, stop citing one issue that happened with a single product. Look around yourself. Time has changed


----------



## CanonGuy (Aug 30, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



Mikehit said:


> OSOK said:
> 
> 
> > Several Canon owners I know are ready to jump ship and go to Nikon.
> ...



How? They way the D850 combines the functionality of 5d4 and 5dSR. They way d850 can sweep the floor with either 5d4/5dsr when it comes in comparison with either those bodies individually.

But fan boys will be blind. I understand lol


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



OSOK said:


> Several Canon owners I know are ready to jump ship and go to Nikon.
> 
> You will benefit by the increase in discount priced used Canon gear.
> 
> ...


It is so stupid to jump ship in the photography side of Canon. Nikon is marginally better and will barely make work easier. Also the future of Nikon is uncertain. If anything it would be better to go with Sony, their future looks bright and it offers the most features for the best price and they are getting way better with each new generation of camera which rapidly comes out. Also they have log modes and 4k and many slow motion modes compared to Canon or Nikon.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



OSOK said:


> Several Canon owners I know are ready to jump ship and go to Nikon...
> ...Time will tell.



You sound super-excited by the new Nikon. I wish you well. Please post some pictures after you buy it, so we can all see if it makes a significant difference in the overall quality of your photography.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



OSOK said:


> D850 is a game changer. Canon has painted themselves into a corner. If they make the 5DSR mark II anywhere near competitive to the D850, they will have killed the 5D Mark IV. The 5D4 is less than a year old, so isn't ready for an update for quite a long time.



How many times have I heard that statement every time Nikon finally caught up with Canon over the past 20 years or so. I hope Nikon has a winner, because they are slowly going out of business, and I would not want buyers to be stuck, nor would I want competition to go away.

I've heard that Samsung would put everyone out of business, I keep hearing how great Fujii cameras are, and how Sony is taking over, but things don't seem to change much. Sony has become a strong seller, but their sales are hurting just like every one else.

Some will up and sell all their gear and buy Nikon, some sell their Nikon gear and buy Canon, the grass is always greener ...

I've nothing against any of the gear out there, but customer service for Sony is beyond bad, Nikon is only slightly better, and Canon is the best. All cameras can fail, its nice to know that you do not have a 6 month wait for a repair and find it cost you two or three times as much. Those are things you do not find in the specification sheets.


----------



## Orangutan (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



CanonGuy said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > OSOK said:
> ...


Seriously, the D850 looks pretty good on spec, but we'll need to see how it performs in the real world. I hope it's every bit as good as it appears to be -- competition is great for the consumer. Of course, the unspoken issue here is that the D800 and D810 were also "game changers" (actually, really nice bodies, aside from the manufacturing defects), but Nikon was never able to use them to increase their market share and profitability.

For the sake of us consumers, I hope the D850 is a great camera, and I hope Nikon doesn't miss the opportunity to improve its business health. Most of all, though, I hope this isn't a case of Nikon doubling-down on a strategy that didn't work before.


----------



## Jeffrey (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*

I'm keeping my two D180's for the moment. I want to test shoot the new camera and if I like it a lot more than the D810, I'll wait for someone who has purchased the D850 and realizes just how much storage the images take on their computer to trade it in. Then I'll buy a slightly used but basically new D850 at a significant discount. 

I can say in all honesty that the new 200mm-500mm Nikon lens is simply sensational. That being said, Canon has some amazing glass too!


----------



## unfocused (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> OSOK said:
> 
> 
> > D850 is a game changer...
> ...



As I said when the new Nikon was announced, this isn't about Nikon taking market share from Canon. It is about Nikon trying to stem the bleeding to Sony.

Nikon is under direct challenge from Sony for the number two position. Look at the numbers over the past few years (they have been well-documented on this forum). Any market share growth that Sony and other third parties have gotten has come at the expense of Nikon, not Canon. They cannot afford to let that continue. 

This "killer camera" is all about self-preservation against the Trojan Horse Nikon allowed in their camp by outsourcing their sensors. Should they pick up any Canon users, that's just gravy. Not their primary target.

If the end result is better cameras from Canon, that's a positive development. But, we shouldn't be so self-centered to think for a minute that this is about us (us being Canon users). It's all about the fight to be No. 2.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



unfocused said:


> This "killer camera" is all about self-preservation against the Trojan Horse Nikon allowed in their camp by outsourcing their sensors. Should they pick up any Canon users, that's just gravy. Not their primary target.



That's an interesting comment. What 'Trojan horse' is that? As far as I can see, even when they were using Sony sensors for the D810 they were able to do more with the sensors than Sony were.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



OSOK said:


> Several Canon owners I know are ready to jump ship and go to Nikon.
> 
> You will benefit by the increase in discount priced used Canon gear.
> 
> ...



If time tells that Canon has lost no marketshare to Nikon, will you admit you were wrong?


----------



## tron (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



OSOK said:


> Several Canon owners I know are ready to jump ship and go to Nikon.
> 
> You will benefit by the increase in discount priced used Canon gear.
> 
> ...



Allow me to remind you your own sayings:



OSOK said:


> ...
> As for the 5D Mark IV, Canon users with arsenals of serious glass will not care one bit what Nikon is doing - that camera will churn out great IQ day in day out. It is still an amazing body regardless of how good the D850 is.


I believe you answer to your self quite satisfactorily as far as 5D4 is concerned.


----------



## deadwrong (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



Mikehit said:


> OSOK said:
> 
> 
> > Several Canon owners I know are ready to jump ship and go to Nikon.
> ...




Man o man, do you live in a camera cave. Check out the D850, it SLAYS ANYTHING Canon at the moment. I am about to jump ship to Nikon myself. Canon has missed the boat over and over......


----------



## Talys (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



deadwrong said:


> Man o man, do you live in a camera cave. Check out the D850, it SLAYS ANYTHING Canon at the moment. I am about to jump ship to Nikon myself. Canon has missed the boat over and over......



You want a serious answer?

Yes, I am envious of many of the features of the D850 body. I would like to see them in the next Canon bodies, for sure. 

HOWEVER, The D850 does not thing to fix...

... a 70-200 f2.8 VR without focus breathing and that isn't noticeably bigger and heavier than Canon's
... a missing 24-70 f4 VR? I don't think the have one yet, still.
... a missing 85mm f1.2
... anything comparable in size, sharpness, and MFD of the Canon 100-400LII
... small primes that are generally heavier, and with smaller apertures than Canon's top shelf offerings
... large primes that are nearly all 0.5kg - 1kg heavier than Canon counterparts
... a 600mm f/4 prime that is impossible to handhold, and ginormously larger than Canon
... inferior focal length to weight ratios for every single large telephoto

There is pretty much no lens from the Nikon world that a Canon user really misses, except for a cheap 200-500/5.6 option. Sure, in the consumer lens kit world, Nikon and Canon are pretty competitive. But who cares, in a $3,000 camera. In the pro lenses, they're not even close, and in North America, many of the Canon options that most people with $3,000 bodies will buy at some point are better AND cheaper.

Why can't Nikon make better glass? 

Actually, that isn't rhetorical. It's why I left Nikon and switched to Canon, many years ago; also why I abandoned MFT. All the neat features on the body pale in comparison to, _"wow, that is an AWESOME lens!"_. Excluding studio stuff, at least two-thirds of my photography spending is on lenses, and good lenses have a very long lifespan, plus very good value retention. I've never once regretted spending money on a good lens, and every lens upgrade I've ever purchased has noticeably improved my output or opened up new possibilities, while most body upgrades only marginally improve either, if at all.

I intend for my photography to be something that I enjoy for many decades to come. I expect that I'll spend in total tens of thousands of dollars in total, and though I love technology and gadgetry, I'll choose optics over body tech if I must choose between them, because at the end of the day, historically, it's only been a matter of time before everyone has some feature on the body, but it can be forever waiting for the missing glass.

It's also why sports event sidelines looks like this:


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



deadwrong said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > OSOK said:
> ...



And there you go again. When someone asks for clarification on their opinion. the only response you can come up with is to invade someone else's discussion with insults about people 'living in a cave' instead of actually engaging in meaningful discussion. You really are getting tedious.

And if you think that capitalising 'it slays anything Canon at the moment' is an explanation of why it is a game shifter then perhaps you really ought to read about logic and discourse to understand what I am hoping to find out. 

I would say 'buy Nikon and I hope you are happy' but unfortunately I don't think it would stop you coming on this site and doing the same, tedious thing.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



Talys said:


> It's also why sports event sidelines looks like this:



Now, now....be fair...you do realise that all the others are in fact Sony A9s with Metabones adapters fitted to Canon big primes. Didn't you know that Sony is the body that real professionals would consider using?


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



Talys said:



> Why can't Nikon make better glass?
> 
> Actually, that isn't rhetorical. It's why I left Nikon and switched to Canon, many years ago; also why I abandoned MFT. All the neat features on the body pale in comparison to, _"wow, that is an AWESOME lens!"_. Excluding studio stuff, at least two-thirds of my photography spending is on lenses, and good lenses have a very long lifespan, plus very good value retention. I've never once regretted spending money on a good lens, and every lens upgrade I've ever purchased has noticeably improved my output or opened up new possibilities, while most body upgrades only marginally improve either, if at all.
> 
> I intend for my photography to be something that I enjoy for many decades to come. I expect that I'll spend in total tens of thousands of dollars in total, and though I love technology and gadgetry, I'll choose optics over body tech if I must choose between them, because at the end of the day, historically, it's only been a matter of time before everyone has some feature on the body, but it can be forever waiting for the missing glass.



And that is why I went Canon when I got back into photography. The bodies were somewhat behind, and may always be. So? Glass is forever (or a couple of decades at least), bodies are practically fruit flies by comparison. The 5D4 is an excellent upgrade to my 5D3 and I'll probably jump on it eventually. In the meantime, the 24-70/2.8ii, 70-200/2.8ISii, and 100-400ii are utterly outstanding. And then there's the 35/2IS and the 100L. I'll probably be using them all on the 5D6 eventually.


----------



## tron (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



LonelyBoy said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't Nikon make better glass?
> ...


+1 I used to get Canon lenses since the analog era and I did not care for having top-tier bodies.


----------



## deadwrong (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



Mikehit said:
 

> deadwrong said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...



:'( - oh wah sorry for hurting your feelings. But I actually like Canon and want to stay with them however they just decided to stall out innovation-wise. I could buy a 5div today but is that such a wise investment considering that they are making cameras for today rather than something that will be ancient in 2 years or less.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



deadwrong said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > deadwrong said:
> ...



No one's feelings are hurt. If you'd be happier with another camera, buy another camera. What we don't understand is why you're so insecure in your preference for another camera that you want to convince us we'd be happier elsewhere as well. Why is it important to you for us to agree with you?


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



deadwrong said:


> :'( - oh wah sorry for hurting your feelings. But I actually like Canon and want to stay with them however they just decided to stall out innovation-wise. I could buy a 5div today but is that such a wise investment considering that they are making cameras for today rather than something that will be ancient in 2 years or less.



I can assure you no feelings are hurt. 
It is just tiresome to read you repeating comments which actually contain very little of value to a genuine discussion. You seem obsessed with whether or not Canon are innovating - the only question I have is whether the Canon system do what I need it to. And when it comes down to it, the pros of staying with Canon outweigh the few advantages I would get in buying something else and having made that decision I don't feel the need to throw tantrums on an internet forum. 

If Nikon do what you want better than Canon does then sell up and switch systems. If you refuse to switch systems, stop belly aching (because that is what you are doing), accept your decision and discuss the pros and cons like an adult.


----------



## Fatalv (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



tron said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Talys said:
> ...



+2 

I've accepted that Canon may never be on the bleeding edge of sensor technology. But at the end of the day my 5DMK3 does the majority of what I want/need (besides video). Bodies come and go, but unless the EF mount disappears sometime soon (unlikely) my lenses will likely outlive me!

That being said, if Canon came out with a 5DS MkII with the D850 specs I'd be on the preorder list and my backup 7D would be on Ebay  I'm excited to see how/if Canon responds! Competition is great for us all.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



LonelyBoy said:


> deadwrong said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...



It's simple: he's a troll, in the truest sense of the word. He wants to rile people. Add him to your mute list and let's be done with it.


----------



## Jopa (Sep 2, 2017)

*Re: D850 a ‘Baby Nikon D5’: 46 MP + 10 fps + D5 AF setup*



Mikehit said:


> accept your decision and discuss the pros and cons like an *adult*.



How do you know he's an adult? ;D


----------

